# Meeting people my age!



## pookie8911 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi! I'm an 18 year old British girl living in Dubai,and although I've lived here for 3 years, I've been at boarding school in that time, so haven't had chance to meet people! I'm over here until February, and it would be great to try and get a bit of a social circle! please PM me!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Pookie, welcome to the forum.


----------



## razak (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Pookie,
Good thoughts,,, However my name is Razak and i am from dubai working 4 a shippping company in jebel ali fze. What you do right now , Looking 4 a job or will continue study. Please keep in touch 
Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, razak! Good to have you here on the forum.


----------



## Ingo (Sep 26, 2007)

*Hi Razak*

Hi Razak,

my name is Ingo, i'm 26 years old and i come from Germany. I'm quite new
here in Dubai. That's why i hope to get in contact with
people in my age here asap. How old are you, if it's allowed
to ask?
I'm also workking in Jebel Ali Fze. I'm working as a Accounting Manager
for a small company which performs repairs of aircraft cabin equipment.

Would be very happy, if you send me answer.

Best wishes,

Ingo



QUOTE=razak;5294]Hi Pookie,
Good thoughts,,, However my name is Razak and i am from dubai working 4 a shippping company in jebel ali fze. What you do right now , Looking 4 a job or will continue study. Please keep in touch 
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

*Friends*

How easy is it to make friend sonce you move out there, im moving out there on my own so gotta start fresh. Is there sports clubs or other activities to meet people or will i have to expect all work no play


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

i think she did say meeting ppl my age and thats 18


----------



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

hey pookie dun worry u can find so many cool n nice ppl arnd Dubai,.. i myself coming to Dubai soo Incha Allah ... to look for a job.. we keep in touch her aite 

hey ya btw am 23 LOL


----------



## Shauny (Oct 10, 2007)

Howdy, 

How you doing, have you had any luck meeting friends. im moving out in Jan 08 and could do with a hand getting to know my way around and meeting people, plus if there is any sports clubs,


----------



## kimmatador (Oct 21, 2007)

hey shauny wassup,

not to worry can find friends n am here i can help u out dunt worry i hope i can get the time as am in office form 9-6pm so fri-sat am free n public holidays .. not to worry abt that theyr is always a way my gf wanna come here too so i'll need make things ready for her too.. 
my contact is 00971 - (0)55 9161 669

cheers


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey everyone , i have applied for a few jobs in Dubai recently. Im 25, will be oving out there on my own if i get the job. 

Bit scary and hoping to meet people as soon as i can, fed up with the weather and the gloom and doom of the UK. 

Im mainly n to watching footy , playing etc. Any liverpool fans out there that fancy going to watch the games get in touch 

peace out 

Rob


----------

